

Hacker hikeup: Get off your ass and go outside - toddc
http://www.meetup.com/hackerhikeup/?gj=ej1b&a=wg2_l1
hanging out for beers is great but so is exercising, so consider going outside for activity for a change. Don't pat  yourself on the back too much though, walking only provides a low level of fitness.
======
jimbobob
Thanks for posting this... I just joined. It will be good to get some local
hackers together that also happen to love the outdoors!

------
adahm
Love this idea. Also LA based, so I'll definitely be hitting this up. Lord
knows I need the excercise...

